# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  فى أول ظهور له وارغو يبدع ويأتى بالنصر لفريقه الأهلى بنغازى

## رياض عباس بخيت

*ظهر اليوم ولدنا وارغو بصورة طيبة بل ممتازة ومارس معه لاعبوا فريق النجمة نفس أسلوب الترهيب والضرب الذى كان يمارسه معه أكثر اللاعبين فشلا فى دورينا ،
ورغم ذلك تمكن من أهداء تمريرة [glint]هدف[/glint] الفوز السحرية للتونسى هيكل الذى لم يجد أى صعوبة فى إيداعها الشباك .. وقد أهدى الكثير من التمريرات المتقنة ولكن لم يستفد منها المهاجمون ... كما هدد مرمى النجمة بالعديد من التهديفات القوية .
تمنياتنا له بدوام التفوق والثبات حتى يعود أكثر ألقا وقدرة للقلعة الحمراء 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*نتمني له التالق....
ومزيدا من الانتصارات....
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
بعد الكلام دة برجع لينا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كل المنتديات الليبية اليوم تتحدث عن مهارة وارغو 


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*والله وارغو ده لو مارجع تانى..الرماد كال حماد
                        	*

----------


## كته

*وارغو والاتحاد حارقو
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*وارغو مافى كلام
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*وووورغو الجلفوط حووورقووو
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*مابرجع تانى لكن قولوا انشاءالله 
يجيب ربطه كويسه تعوضنا فيه ويمكن
تسجيل بديل من غير جوطه اعلام ويكون 
افضل فى مردوده من وارقوا الذى لم يوفق
كما نتمناه لو جاء يجى جديد لنج

*

----------


## alhorey

*فرطنا فيهو وبكينا عليهو
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*وا خساره وارغو واخساره
                        	*

----------


## سيطره

*وارغو عندو الحلول

الكلام دا اتقال زمااااااااااااااااااان يا حلوين وبعد دا ضيعوهو
انشاء الله يجينا بمعنويات ممتازة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وارغو فقد كبير للمريخ لكن سفره الان مصلحة له ولنا
له لتغيير المناخ السئ الذي لعب فيه
ولنا لنعرف قيمته الحقيقية وتاني مانتكلم فيهو 
*

----------


## Deimos

*رفعت راسنا يا وارغو ... والله يرجعك بالسلامة

*

----------


## محمد شمو

*وين المشاركات وين
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*الزول دا جاينا راجع ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*وهل احسن يجي ولا لأ  ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد شمو

*اين المنتدى يا ناس
                        	*

----------

